# EVO B13 Body Kit..... ehhh



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been looking and looking and looking and I have only found one website.... with a company in the Philippines.....
and they are WAY to over priced and shipping sux ass....

Anynone know where I can get an EVO front bumper for a B13?


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

No idea.. never even heard of one.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

looks like this...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

proxlamus! i seen that kit in an ad somewhere. it was advirtised for a bunch of car but also for the 91-94 sentra...i will look hard to find it...personally i dont like it less it has a phat intercooler in front...but i will still look..


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i like it.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

You might want to get it for another type of car and then graph it on the front. Somewhere on this site (I think...) I saw a Honduh Blitz front on a B13. Its an option.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i thought 1CLNB14 was workin on an evo bumper for the b14 but was gonna be making it for the b13 eventually. that was about a year ago so i dunno what the status on that is. www.nwnismo.com is his website, he also posts on here.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

If anyone finds where this bumper is available please let us know....

Thanks
Mike


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hmm.... an Evo on a Sentra .... hmmm tasty
but yeh... anyone find it yet? or kno a shop? anywhere?


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

WHAT THE HELL!?! probably the worst looking kit for the b13 i've ever seen... 2 thumbz down...(remember its nissan not a mitsubishi)...ps..please stop following in the footsteps of a honda..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well good and bad in many ways..
I love the Fog Lights.... it keeps a Sleeper Look, and has an opening like a Skyline Bumper does. ( i won't edit this out... but why not keep it here..to show off my stupidity )

Everyone has their opinion and I respect that.

but..... othersie I would get an Xenon bumper or StreetWeapons WideBody Kit... cuz it's soo out there....
but the Xenon.. isn't as aggressive as I like, and the WB kit is too much $$$ and a lot of work....

The EVO kit... is just a twist..... from an everyday NISSAN bumper... 
other than the mass production with Hondas/Acura's/Mitsubishi's kits.

Now this is an idea.. and I just wanted to see the price, availability, ease, and hopefully some other pictures so I can make a decision....

Should I keep a sleeper stock look? 
Maybe.. but I like show.... 
I just don't know... I just don't know


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

how do the foglights give it a sleeper look???you can spot those 12 inch lights 3 stoplights away!! haha sleeper??i don't think so..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha.. ur right.. I can't believe i just typed that... i am tried.. jeeshh

what i meant to say is... i'm not sure if it gives off a sleeper look.
but i do like the foglights and the bumper opening.....


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

haha...its coo...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

whats with all the character penises???????????


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Is that what that is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the WRC/EVO Look. To each his own!
:thumbup:


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I found this kit awhile back. I forgot who but one of the members here posted the site about a different sentra and I wondered around the site and found this kit. I think it looks pretty good but now that everyone is getting this kit and like 3 white accords that look almost exactly the same have this kit in my area. I see 1 of them just about every day on the way home from school , so know that kit is just sickening to look at since I see it everywhere and everyday.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

here you go

http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph/main.html


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yeh... thats actually where I first saw that kit.. and that is where I posted the link from.... if you right click on the picture and check the properties.....

However, thank you very much for looking, and posting the link, but the company for OptionsUnlimited is in the Philipines... and is WAY too OVerPRiced.... and teh shipping is a bitch, plus I am not sure on the quality or reputation.


----------

